# Husqvarna 394XP vs 395XP



## SAWIT (Jun 13, 2008)

According to the technical data in Husqvarna's manual the 394 has more power than the 395 with the same bore and stroke. So what is the difference?


----------



## motoroilmccall (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm gonna guess its the difference made from the noise pollution and EPA required emissions devices. I have a 394XP and have run a 395XP, you can tell the difference, but they're very similar in power and speed. The 395 is a little more comfortable to run.


----------



## stihl 440 (Jun 13, 2008)

*dealer*

According to my dealer, he said the 394 was more powerful because they used a plactic intake manifold on it, and the 395 lost power over the 394 because they used a rubber intake manifold. The old 394's would vapor lock in hot weather with the plastic intake, but the 395's won't because they have a rubber intake.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## abohac (Jun 14, 2008)

stihl 440 said:


> According to my dealer, he said the 394 was more powerful because they used a plactic intake manifold on it, and the 395 lost power over the 394 because they used a rubber intake manifold. The old 394's would vapor lock in hot weather with the plastic intake, but the 395's won't because they have a rubber intake.:greenchainsaw:



I have a 395 XPG. I think the G part is the heated handle and Carb. It will reall vapor lock if you happen to hit that carb switch. Couldn't figure out what the heck went wrong. Turned the switch off and never had another problem with vapor lock (with premium). never ran a 394, but I like my 395.


----------



## stihl 440 (Jun 14, 2008)

*394 vs 395*



abohac said:


> I have a 395 XPG. I think the G part is the heated handle and Carb. It will reall vapor lock if you happen to hit that carb switch. Couldn't figure out what the heck went wrong. Turned the switch off and never had another problem with vapor lock (with premium). never ran a 394, but I like my 395.



I like em' both....lol As long as they're high top saws........lol:greenchainsaw:


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 15, 2008)

abohac said:


> I have a 395 XPG. I think the G part is the heated handle and Carb. It will reall vapor lock if you happen to hit that carb switch. Couldn't figure out what the heck went wrong. Turned the switch off and never had another problem with vapor lock (with premium). never ran a 394, but I like my 395.



The carb heating should only be used for a short time I believe, but the manuals are not quite clear on that point......


----------



## parrisw (Jun 15, 2008)

I have a 394 and love it, its a low top, but I still love it. It and a 395 have enough power to do dame near most anything.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 15, 2008)

parrisw said:


> I have a 394 and love it, its a low top, but I still love it. It and a 395 have enough power to do dame near most anything.



I would like "mine" to be a low-top - no need for the extra bulk and weight here - but not for a saw that size either.....


----------



## parrisw (Jun 15, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> I would like "mine" to be a low-top - no need for the extra bulk and weight here - but not for a saw that size either.....



I kinda like the low top actually, It looks more sleek. I wouldn't imagine the high top option wiegh's much different.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 15, 2008)

parrisw said:


> I kinda like the low top actually, It looks more sleek. I wouldn't imagine the high top option wiegh's much different.



Not much......


----------



## Chopwood (Jun 15, 2008)

The 395 is a four transfer port motor. It is more powerful than the two transfer 394. The 395 is more powerful, regardless of bias for older saws.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Jun 15, 2008)

And for some odd reason they went from a side chain adjuster on the 394xp to a front on the 395xp.

Ian


----------



## spacemule (Jun 15, 2008)

Haywire Haywood said:


> And for some odd reason they went from a side chain adjuster on the 394xp to a front on the 395xp.
> 
> Ian



My 394 has a front chain adjuster.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Jun 15, 2008)

Interesting... I stand corrected.

Ian


----------



## parrisw (Jun 16, 2008)

Chopwood said:


> The 395 is a four transfer port motor. It is more powerful than the two transfer 394. The 395 is more powerful, regardless of bias for older saws.



As far as Husky ratings, arn't they both rated at 7.1hp? I can't imagine you could tell the difference between the two.

My 394 has a front chain adjuster.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 16, 2008)

parrisw said:


> As far as Husky ratings, arn't they both rated at 7.1hp? I can't imagine you could tell the difference between the two.
> 
> My 394 has a front chain adjuster.




Fits what I have been able to find out - but the power-band could be different, even though max hp is the same.

.....but then there may be other differences that changes the picture again, likely EPA-inflicted ones....


----------



## motoroilmccall (Jun 16, 2008)

My 394XP will outcut my buddies 395XP, not by much, but about a second in some 18" Pine. Both have the front chain adjuster. Mine has never vapor locked, but I run it on premium.


----------



## parrisw (Jun 16, 2008)

motoroilmccall said:


> My 394XP will outcut my buddies 395XP, not by much, but about a second in some 18" Pine. Both have the front chain adjuster. Mine has never vapor locked, but I run it on premium.



Mine has never vapor locked either, actually I usually don't run premium. But I don't think that will make a difference in vapor locking.

Also between you and your buddies saw, there is going to be some differences, between the two of you, you may run yours a little better, and maybe you can get your chain sharper then his. I really don't think there is much concerable difference between the two to be worried about.


----------



## abohac (Jun 16, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> The carb heating should only be used for a short time I believe, but the manuals are not quite clear on that point......



Yeh I know. It was on by accident.


----------



## abohac (Jun 16, 2008)

parrisw said:


> Mine has never vapor locked either, actually I usually don't run premium. But I don't think that will make a difference in vapor locking.
> 
> Also between you and your buddies saw, there is going to be some differences, between the two of you, you may run yours a little better, and maybe you can get your chain sharper then his. I really don't think there is much concerable difference between the two to be worried about.



I think it did on mine. The reg gas was boiling in the tank. I switched to the premium and it stopped. Might be a coincidence, but I don't think so. Only really had a problem on a real hot day. Shouldn't of been out there (deer flys just too nasty - and the beer was cold at home)


----------



## motoroilmccall (Jun 19, 2008)

parrisw said:


> Mine has never vapor locked either, actually I usually don't run premium. But I don't think that will make a difference in vapor locking.
> 
> Also between you and your buddies saw, there is going to be some differences, between the two of you, you may run yours a little better, and maybe you can get your chain sharper then his. I really don't think there is much concerable difference between the two to be worried about.



Oh I'm sure they are darn near identical. I know I can run a sharper chain than he can, and I get a little more aggressive with rakers because I can (he weighs in at about 180, I'm 240  , he's always whining about kickback...) 

I just put on the 25" Bar and the Skip Chisel chain, and its right about the speed where he is with full comp on a 24" bar. That oughta tell you how aggressive I can run it.


----------



## parrisw (Jun 20, 2008)

motoroilmccall said:


> Oh I'm sure they are darn near identical. I know I can run a sharper chain than he can, and I get a little more aggressive with rakers because I can (he weighs in at about 180, I'm 240  , he's always whining about kickback...)
> 
> I just put on the 25" Bar and the Skip Chisel chain, and its right about the speed where he is with full comp on a 24" bar. That oughta tell you how aggressive I can run it.



Yep, I rest my case.


----------



## stihl 440 (Jun 21, 2008)

*395 vs 394*

They're both BAD A$$ machines..........lol:greenchainsaw:


----------



## SAWIT (Jun 22, 2008)

Took another look at the manuals the 394 produces 8800 KW/RPM and the 395 produces 8700 KW/RPM. I find this interesting considering if it is true about the 4 transfer ports on the 395. Both saws have a max rpm of 12,500. The other difference is they have two different carberators! An interesting test would be to try a 394 carb on a 395. The 395 carb is probably a smogger! (if you know what I mean) 
With 4 transfer ports rather than 2 that saw should tear $hit up! 
I would like to see more performance stuff available.
Everyone likes HP right:greenchainsaw:


----------



## stihl 440 (Jun 22, 2008)

*Hp*



SAWIT said:


> Took another look at the manuals the 394 produces 8800 KW/RPM and the 395 produces 8700 KW/RPM. I find this interesting considering if it is true about the 4 transfer ports on the 395. Both saws have a max rpm of 12,500. The other difference is they have two different carberators! An interesting test would be to try a 394 carb on a 395. The 395 carb is probably a smogger! (if you know what I mean)
> With 4 transfer ports rather than 2 that saw should tear $hit up!
> I would like to see more performance stuff available.
> Everyone likes HP right:greenchainsaw:



Either of these saws aren't lacking HP....that's for sure. But f&*kin right we like HP.......lol:greenchainsaw:


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 22, 2008)

SAWIT said:


> Took another look at the manuals the 394 produces 8800 KW/RPM and the 395 produces 8700 KW/RPM. I find this interesting considering if it is true about the 4 transfer ports on the 395. Both saws have a max rpm of 12,500. The other difference is they have two different carberators! An interesting test would be to try a 394 carb on a 395. The 395 carb is probably a smogger! (if you know what I mean)
> With 4 transfer ports rather than 2 that saw should tear $hit up!
> I would like to see more performance stuff available.
> Everyone likes HP right:greenchainsaw:




8800 KW, and even 8700, would be pretty much even for a battle tank.....:jawdrop: :jawdrop:


----------



## stihl 440 (Jun 22, 2008)

parrisw said:


> As far as Husky ratings, arn't they both rated at 7.1hp? I can't imagine you could tell the difference between the two.
> 
> My 394 has a front chain adjuster.



The problem with that is, one could be 7.05hp and the other could be 7.14hp, and either round down or round up to make it 7.1hp...............:greenchainsaw:


----------



## parrisw (Jun 22, 2008)

stihl 440 said:


> The problem with that is, one could be 7.05hp and the other could be 7.14hp, and either round down or round up to make it 7.1hp...............:greenchainsaw:



Right, but no enough for real world.


----------



## LAndrews (Mar 13, 2009)

SawTroll said:


> 8800 KW, and even 8700, would be pretty much even for a battle tank.....:jawdrop: :jawdrop:



Yes. It is somewhat sad that so few can see the humor in that typo. 

Tomorrow I get to find out first-hand how much power a 395 puts out.


----------



## nmurph (Mar 13, 2009)

welcome. i thought i would find a newb at the end of this older thread. 

is my saw a low top or high top?


----------



## Banshee (Mar 13, 2009)

This thread makes me want a 394xp


----------



## logger170 (Mar 29, 2009)

SAWIT said:


> Took another look at the manuals the 394 produces 8800 KW/RPM and the 395 produces 8700 KW/RPM. I find this interesting considering if it is true about the 4 transfer ports on the 395. Both saws have a max rpm of 12,500. The other difference is they have two different carberators! An interesting test would be to try a 394 carb on a 395. The 395 carb is probably a smogger! (if you know what I mean)
> With 4 transfer ports rather than 2 that saw should tear $hit up!
> I would like to see more performance stuff available.
> Everyone likes HP right:greenchainsaw:



a 394 carb won't fit on a 395 due to different intake manifolds. the 395 has a rubber intake like a 385 and a 394 has a hard plastic one


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Mar 29, 2009)

nmurph said:


> welcome. i thought i would find a newb at the end of this older thread.
> 
> is my saw a low top or high top?



Your saw is a high top and considered to provide better air filtration under very dusty conditions. I am currently working up 2 of the 394`s and will try my best to make both of them as powerful as possible. I have little porting info on this saw but have been porting saws for many years so I will try it in steps and note the differences step by step. I have 4 cylinders and pistons to work with and not worried about going too far on any one of them.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## nmurph (Mar 29, 2009)

thanks, Pioneer.

i had forgotten this thread. this saw now wears a 24" bar with RS chain. it is mean!!!

i just need some bucking dogs for it. it is getting time to cut some wood for next year.


----------



## Junkwrencher (Mar 29, 2009)

A couple guys mentioned 24 and 25" bars on the 394/395 saws, put a 42" with full comp. chain and a knee in the saw on a 50"+ whiteoak, then race.I owned a two port 394 non-XP with a low top that would stretch .50 gauge chains it had so much torque.I had 4-5 at one time XPs included and also have seen a closed and open port variants of this saw.The real advantage of the new rubber intake is crash damage or a lack thereof.One shot to the filter,intake, or carb and most 394's have to have a new intake manifold.The 395's rarely get their intakes replaced unless pulled apart or torn.


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Mar 29, 2009)

*Yip*



SawTroll said:


> Fits what I have been able to find out - but the power-band could be different, even though max hp is the same.
> 
> .....but then there may be other differences that changes the picture again, likely EPA-inflicted ones....



+1 brother Troll. That power band is a big thing. You take say a 357xp and put it up against an old 60cc Stihl and it's a crying shame in the difference. You can't slow an old 041 down. Both same cc's about, but the old Stihl has a ton more torque. It also weighs a ton more and turns alot slower. All I've heard in diff from 394 to 395 is the epa crap. Both 7.1hp. I love my 394. 394 and 056mag are both 94cc's, but the 056 will kill it in big wood for sure. It's not even close. EPA usually ruins the saws for low end torque IMO...

 eh?


----------



## lovetheoutdoors (Mar 29, 2009)

i have never ran the a 395 but i have run a 394. man they are a 066 killer:jawdrop: did i just say that.


----------



## nmurph (Mar 30, 2009)

> A couple guys mentioned 24 and 25" bars on the 394/395 saws, put a 42" with full comp.



i don't need a 24" inch bar but its fun to run it on a 394. i've got a 125 with a 60" for........i don't know why i have a saw this big. i've only cut one tree where i needed it. i do have another one that may get cut this coming weekend where i will need something over 36".


----------



## TexasTimbers (Sep 22, 2010)

pioneerguy600 said:


> . . . I am currently working up 2 of the 394`s and will try my best to make both of them as powerful as possible. I have little porting info on this saw but have been porting saws for many years so I will try it in steps and note the differences step by step. . . .



I realize this is an old thread, but I wanted to ask you P'guy if you have been still tinkering with the 394's. I'm considering porting my 395, but since I use it for milling mostly I'm wondering if that's a good idea. I am going to open up the muffler but would also like to get as much out of it as possible. Just don't know if a P & P is a good idea for a saw used primarily for milling. 

It runs pretty good stock as it is. Here I'm milling with a 6' bar - dry nose. It did okay running full comp crosscut modified to 5º plates. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htJLByKl8dw





.


----------



## ROOTSXROCKS (Mar 8, 2012)

*It's definatly a beast*

Bought this for one job, when a Huge Oak lost a limb at one of my clients. I was scared of it when I bought it but now I just love the feel of it in my hands. 
Never had had to work on it except I might have broke the rope I can't recall now for sure. I do recall not hitting the compression release the first time OUCh.
Spent a night in jail for it after someone stole it and I beat the hell out of him But, afterwards it magically reappeared . 
I have used it since for milling on occasion and it still has its original bar, probably less than 40 hours run time on it. 
Just two little issues One it keeps vibrating a screw out that makes the bar oil leak and two I have not been able to get a tension assembly for it locally and lost the original when I put it up once upon a time ago so I have to pull it tight by hand and it just don't hold that good. I need to get a shorter bar and chain but this one has its advantage in reaching out LOL.


----------



## Karl Robbers (Mar 8, 2012)

ROOTSXROCKS said:


> Spent a night in jail for it after someone stole it and I beat the hell out of him But, afterwards it magically reappeared .



Well worth it for a loved one.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ROOTSXROCKS (Mar 8, 2012)

Absolutly true Beating the hell out of jesse worked a whole lot better than reporting the other one stolen after doing the leg work to find out who and were it went, I never got the other 335 back even knowing were it went from sources.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Mar 8, 2012)

I had over $3000 worth of tools stolen from me in 2006. I live in rural Texas and we were building a house and living in a rent house at the time because we still had all 5 kids at home. I had already built my shop out at the property though and not living there - the meth head broke into my tool trailer and shop and stole the tools in question. I was highly pisssed. I became even more pist when the sheriff dept. said they were too busy to investigate, so I decided to do my own. After 3 solid days of asking around I got a strong lead and went into town where the creep was allegedly crashed. His truck as described was out front, and some of my fuel cans were still in his truck as was the bolt cutters he stole from my shop and used to break into my tool trailer. 

That was enough for me I did a no-knock entry on the meth house. They weren't making the meth there it was just their crash pad. I was going to kill him all these three days if I ever caught him but when I looked at the little rat - well he is 6' I am 5'7" and that's a stretch - but still he looked little to me, he was on the downside of the crash and could not whip a 90 year old grandma. I seized this opportunity. After roughing him up just enough to get his attention but well short of an ass kicking, I made himn follow me down to the gas station, put $10 of gas in his truck (of course it was empty), and followed him around to where all his drug dealing buddies had accepted my tools toward payment for his "tab". 

Over then next two days I was able to recover over half my tools. The Sheriff's office tripped over themselves getting out to my place when they heard I had captured the thief. Had I kicked his ass they would have thrown my ass under the jail. They asked "Who is it? What have you done with him?" I told them, and I embillish not, "Get the Fire trUCK off my property. Now." But I didn't say fire truck. They left. 

Root I got more tools back you only got half, but you got a lot more satisfaction in a way. :msp_w00t:

Now that was in 2006. Just yesterday, and here's the part where someone might want to use that BS button on me but I swear it's true I can post a picture of it to prove it, I got a check from the adult probation office here "Resititution Account" for $800. It had this punks name on the stub portion. So all we can figure is that he's been in jail again for a long time, and his daily wages have built up to the point where it triggered this check. I had filed a claim with the DA's office back in 2006 with a list of my tools and their value. My wife thinks it's likely I might get another check once his account builds up again but I doubt it. I am just happy as a lark to have gotten this! 

That y'all might enjoy reading another story like Root's where the creeps don't always get off scot free.


----------

